# Secret Slingshot Santa



## lucifer93

*Secret Slingshot Santa* is a Christmass tradition in which members of a group are randomly assigned other members to whom they anonymously give a Slingshot as a gift.

The countdown starts today, theres 50 days to Christmass so i think it will be 10 days to add your name to the list of Secret Santa's.

Names will stop being added in 10 days time, that means you can not add your name after the 15th November. Then an extra 10 days to get it made and posted on or before 25th November.

If you want to be a Secret Slingshot Santa just add your name to this post and i will contact you later for your full name and address.

There may be a limit of 50 Secret Slingshot Santa's or because it's Christmass 100.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi louis its a grate idea put us down good luck with it?


----------



## lucifer93

The first name to be added is me, darn to late LOL

Hogancastings
lucifer93


----------



## ZDP-189

Louis, at least you made the cut-off! Count me in.

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189


----------



## lucifer93

This is open to all forum members new and old so don't be shy. Even if your not a custom maker i'm sure you can find a tree fork and add some rubber bands to it. Young and old everyones welcome to have a go, it's a bit of fun to get everyone into the Spirit of Christmas.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

I am in too mate ! 
cheers,,

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189 
Brooklyn00003


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## lucifer93

Theres always one ...Rob LOL add your name to the list. I have done it for you mate

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189 
Brooklyn00003 
NoSugarRod


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## NoSugarRob

o


----------



## Hrawk

I think this sounds like a fantastic idea and I would love to take part. I just hope I can create something of the standard you folk are used to.

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189 
Brooklyn00003 
NoSugarRob
Hrawk


----------



## A+ Slingshots

I'm game!!!! Fun idea Luci!!!! Ho Ho Hooooo!!!!

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189 
Brooklyn00003 
NoSugarRob
Hrawk 
A+ Slingshots


----------



## Gib

Im in

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189 
Brooklyn00003 
NoSugarRob
Hrawk 
A+ Slingshots 
Gib


----------



## The Gopher

Of course I'm in!


----------



## The Gopher

Of course I'm In!

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189 
Brooklyn00003 
NoSugarRob
Hrawk 
A+ Slingshots 
Gib 
The Gopher


----------



## Martin

I'm up for it, count me in Louis. This could be interesting.
Martin


----------



## NaturalFork

I am in. I apologize ahead of time for anyone that gets my work.


----------



## NoSugarRob

[.


----------



## lucifer93

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189 
Brooklyn00003 
NoSugarRob
Hrawk 
A+ Slingshots 
Gib 
The Gopher 
Martin
RecurveMaster










You better watch out
You better not cry
Better not pout
I'm telling you why
Santa Claus is coming to town

He's making a list,
And checking it twice;
Gonna find out Who's naughty and nice.
Santa Claus is coming to town

He sees you when you're sleeping
He knows when you're awake
He knows if you've been bad or good
So be good for goodness sake!

O! You better watch out!
You better not cry.
Better not pout, I'm telling you why.
Santa Claus is coming to town.

You better watch out
You better not cry
Better not pout
I'm telling you why
Santa Claus is coming to town

He's making a list,
And checking it twice;
Gonna find out Who's naughty and nice.
Santa Claus is coming to town

He sees you when you're sleeping
He knows when you're awake
He knows if you've been bad or good
So be good for goodness sake!

O! You better watch out!
You better not cry.
Better not pout, I'm telling you why.
Santa Claus is coming to town.
Santa Claus is coming to town.


----------



## bunnybuster

Count me in


----------



## lucifer93

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189 
Brooklyn00003 
NoSugarRob
Hrawk 
A+ Slingshots 
Gib 
The Gopher 
Martin
RecurveMaster 
bunnybuster


----------



## flippinout

Count me in!


----------



## ZDP-189

bunnybuster said:


> Count me in


You're meant to add your name like this:

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189 
Brooklyn00003 
NoSugarRob
Hrawk 
A+ Slingshots 
Gib 
The Gopher 
Martin
RecurveMaster
bunnybuster


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I'm up for it.

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189 
Brooklyn00003 
NoSugarRob
Hrawk 
A+ Slingshots 
Gib 
The Gopher 
Martin
RecurveMaster 
bunnybuster
Henry in Panama


----------



## NoSugarRob

[


----------



## flippinout

Per your instruction:
ogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189 
Brooklyn00003 
NoSugarRob
Hrawk 
A+ Slingshots 
Gib 
The Gopher 
Martin
RecurveMaster
bunnybuster
Flippinout


----------



## lucifer93

Here is the Secret Santa list so far, remember this is open to everyone. To become a Secret Santa copy the list of names then add your name at the bottom

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189 
Brooklyn00003 
NoSugarRob
Hrawk 
A+ Slingshots 
Gib 
The Gopher 
Martin
RecurveMaster 
bunnybuster 
flippinout 
Henry in Panama


----------



## USASlingshot

I wish I could. I had a hard time getting toms out


----------



## Brooklyn00003

USASlingshot said:


> I wish I could. I had a hard time getting toms out


Why?


----------



## Frodo

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189
Brooklyn00003
NoSugarRob
Hrawk
A+ Slingshots
Gib
The Gopher
Martin
RecurveMaster
bunnybuster
flippinout
Henry in Panama 
Frodo

I'm in


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## Devoman

OK, not that I am in the class or skill level of all the great names on this list, but I would like to play also, please add me to the list, it sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Devoman

Question, a "Newbie" can do that right? If not I understand. It still sounds like fun, things like this Secret Santa, and the Hat, are reasons I love this forum, people enjoying each others ideas and input.


----------



## lucifer93

Devoman said:


> Question, a "Newbie" can do that right? If not I understand. It still sounds like fun, things like this Secret Santa, and the Hat, are reasons I love this forum, people enjoying eachothers ideas and input.


Your in Devoman

Here is the list so far just remember if you want to enter COPY THE LIST and ADD YOUR NAME AT THE BOTTOM

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189
Brooklyn00003
NoSugarRob
Hrawk
A+ Slingshots
Gib
The Gopher
Martin
RecurveMaster
bunnybuster
flippinout
Henry in Panama 
Frodo 
Devoman


----------



## The Gopher

Lucifer, i just re-read the original post, after the 15th i presume you will request shipping info and pertinent information such as what hand the user holds the slingshot in. That will take a couple days for everyone to reply. If you don't know the handedness of the person you are making one for then it can't be started on for some designs such as a natural, in which the shape really dictates the hand it can be held in. that will only leave a few days to get a slingshot made, finished and sent out by the 25th.

I think it may be asking a lot to have them made and set out by the 25th, just my two cents.


----------



## lec90

I want in


----------



## lucifer93

Here is the list so far for the Secret Slingshot Santa, just 4 more days to go.........
Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189
Brooklyn00003
NoSugarRob
Hrawk
A+ Slingshots
Gib
The Gopher
Martin
RecurveMaster
bunnybuster
flippinout
Henry in Panama 
Frodo 
Devoman 
lec90


----------



## lucifer93

"Oyez, Oyez, Oyez!" hear ye one and all just 3 days left to sign up for the Secret Slingshot Santa.


----------



## ukslingshots

I'm in too

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189
Brooklyn00003
NoSugarRob
Hrawk
A+ Slingshots
Gib
The Gopher
Martin
RecurveMaster
bunnybuster
flippinout
Henry in Panama 
Frodo 
Devoman 
lec90 
ukslingshots


----------



## lucifer93

This is now closed thank you to everyone for entering. Merry Christmass Slingshot Forum members


----------



## Performance Catapults

I'm in.


----------



## lucifer93

Performance Catapults said:


> I'm in.


Your in Performance Catapults









Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189
Brooklyn00003
NoSugarRob
Hrawk
A+ Slingshots
Gib
The Gopher
Martin
RecurveMaster
bunnybuster
flippinout
Henry in Panama 
Frodo 
Devoman 
lec90 
ukslingshots
Performance Catapults

Thanks for everyone for taking part in the Secret Slingshot Santa


----------



## snakeshack

Is there room for one more?







It's still the 15th. If there is, then:

Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189
Brooklyn00003
NoSugarRob
Hrawk
A+ Slingshots
Gib
The Gopher
Martin
RecurveMaster
bunnybuster
flippinout
Henry in Panama 
Frodo 
Devoman 
lec90 
ukslingshots
Performance Catapults
Snakeshack


----------



## lucifer93

Your in Snakeshack now this is offically closed in 4 hrs 47mins LOL



snakeshack said:


> Is there room for one more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still the 15th. If there is, then:
> 
> Hogancastings
> lucifer93
> ZDP-189
> Brooklyn00003
> NoSugarRob
> Hrawk
> A+ Slingshots
> Gib
> The Gopher
> Martin
> RecurveMaster
> bunnybuster
> flippinout
> Henry in Panama
> Frodo
> Devoman
> lec90
> ukslingshots
> Performance Catapults
> Snakeshack


----------



## John-Boy

Count me in









Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189
Brooklyn00003
NoSugarRob
Hrawk
A+ Slingshots
Gib
The Gopher
Martin
RecurveMaster
bunnybuster
flippinout
Henry in Panama 
Frodo 
Devoman 
lec90 
ukslingshots
Performance Catapults
Snakeshack 
John-boy


----------



## Rabbit Poacher

can i be one with a xmas gift too?


----------



## lucifer93

Your in too Rabbit Poacher









Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189
Brooklyn00003
NoSugarRob
Hrawk
A+ Slingshots
Gib
The Gopher
Martin
RecurveMaster
bunnybuster
flippinout
Henry in Panama 
Frodo 
Devoman 
lec90 
ukslingshots
Performance Catapults
Snakeshack 
John-boy 
Rabbit Poacher


----------



## Tom Krein

I'd like to play...









Tom


----------



## lucifer93

Tom Krein said:


> I'd like to play...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Your in Tom









Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189
Brooklyn00003
NoSugarRob
Hrawk
A+ Slingshots
Gib
The Gopher
Martin
RecurveMaster
bunnybuster
flippinout
Henry in Panama 
Frodo 
Devoman 
lec90 
ukslingshots
Performance Catapults
Snakeshack 
John-boy 
Rabbit Poacher 
Tom Krein


----------



## lucifer93

Special thanks to everyone that participated and here is the list of the secret slingshot Santa's










Hogancastings
lucifer93
ZDP-189
Brooklyn00003
NoSugarRob
Hrawk
A+ Slingshots
Gib
The Gopher
Martin
RecurveMaster
bunnybuster
flippinout
Henry in Panama 
Frodo 
Devoman 
lec90 
ukslingshots
Performance Catapults
Snakeshack 
John-boy 
Rabbit Poacher 
Tom Krein


----------



## Hrawk

Woot, can't wait!

I assume a who, what, when and how email will be along shortly?

I have a very sexy hot pink slingshot bikini ready to send to one lucky participant!

Oh wait...


----------



## Devoman

I just got in from working on my "Gift"...then I look at these great posts.....I am glad its the thought that counts right? right? This should be fun!


----------



## lucifer93

Devoman said:


> I just got in from working on my "Gift"...then I look at these great posts.....I am glad its the thought that counts right? right? This should be fun!


Just give it your best shot Devoman


----------



## The Gopher

Are we shipping with bands attached?


----------



## lucifer93

The Gopher said:


> Are we shipping with bands attached?


You can if you like but it is not really necessary. Everyone one that put their name to list to be a Secret Slingshot Santa makes a slingshot for the person above them on the list.


----------



## The Gopher

[/quote]
...Everyone one that put their name to list to be a Secret Slingshot Santa makes a slingshot for the person above them on the list.
[/quote]

Really? I get a slingshot from Martin! Yipee! Yipee!


----------



## lucifer93

Correct........... Dan it is the same way i know it is done on other forums that do a secret Santa this time of year.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Wowww Bad news For Zdp


----------



## Tom Krein

This is going to be FUN!

Tom


----------



## Flatband

Hey, great idea! I'm there!







Flatband


----------



## Hrawk

Done & Posted!










Hey Rob, I hope you like my _'Special Edition Christmas Bands_'


----------



## ZDP-189

Ooh, I've been in a slingshot funk these last couple of weeks and have not made one yet. I've been doing everything but slingshots: work, sculpting, photography, golf and I'm a little short on inspiration.

Given that Louis is so far away, I'll send him something off the shelf.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

lucifer93 said:


> Special thanks to everyone that participated and here is the list of the secret slingshot Santa's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogancastings
> lucifer93
> ZDP-189
> Brooklyn00003
> NoSugarRob
> Hrawk
> A+ Slingshots
> Gib
> The Gopher
> Martin
> RecurveMaster
> bunnybuster
> flippinout
> Henry in Panama
> Frodo
> Devoman
> lec90
> ukslingshots
> Performance Catapults
> Snakeshack
> John-boy
> Rabbit Poacher
> Tom Krein


Hay louis what the name and address of the MOUSE


----------



## NoSugarRob

[.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## ZDP-189

I also thought it would be randomised and secret. I would hope it is done that way next time.


----------



## lucifer93

This is the way it is done on the Banksy Forum the Urban Art Association which i think is a great way of doing it. The secret part is you don't know who will add their name to the list after you have signed up. I would never choose a computer to pick names thats online dating LOL.

I think it is not about what you get in return that counts but what you craft with your own hands for another member to enjoy owning and shooting.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

It's still cool


----------



## The Gopher

Yeah, i don't mind this way. it's still random, just not secret.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## Tom Krein

What you are sending is the SECRET!!









Tom


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Tom Krein said:


> What you are sending is the SECRET!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


YOU GOT IT?







Just hope it gets there befor christams with the Grate Royal Mail Servece
Pete


----------



## ZDP-189

Hogancastings said:


> What you are sending is the SECRET!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


YOU GOT IT?







Just hope it gets there befor christams with the Grate Royal Mail Servece
Pete
[/quote]

Send it Parcel Farce.


----------



## lucifer93

I was in the post office yesterday and the guy was moaning because i used to much tape. I told him i use loads of tape so his guys don't rip the corner to see whats inside and steal it. His face like thunder







hahahaha


----------



## NoSugarRob




----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

ZDP-189 said:


> What you are sending is the SECRET!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


YOU GOT IT?







Just hope it gets there befor christams with the Grate Royal Mail Servece
Pete
[/quote]

Send it Parcel Farce.
[/quote]
ITS in the post
Sent by royal air mail do you think the queen will deliver it or just take a cut from the proffits


----------



## The Gopher

Got mine mailed out today. Hope you like it Gib!


----------



## John-Boy

Got mine finished there tonight, will be posting in the morning!! I wish i could keep this 1 for myself, but im a man of my word, Hope its up to your standards snakeshack?


----------



## snakeshack

I'm really looking forward to it! I bet I can guess what it is going to look like.









I just got all the goodies to make one for Performance. I was going to go "over the top", but my mail order supplier couldn't get me the stuff in time







and I couldn't get time on the CNC until next week. So I'm keeping it sweet and simple with local stuff. It will still be very interesting.

I figure we all should post pictures of our new toys as they come in. This should be very interesting.







Now how can we justify another round of this in 6 months?


----------



## John-Boy

snakeshack said:


> I'm really looking forward to it! I bet I can guess what it is going to look like.


You have been stalking my posts you cheeky git!!! I could send something different


----------



## ZDP-189

brooklyn00003 said:


> Wowww Bad news For Zdp


On the contrary; I am keen to see what you come up with and look forward to it.

This has gotten me out of my funk. I have been working on something really nice for Louis.


----------



## lucifer93

ZDP-189 said:


> Wowww Bad news For Zdp


On the contrary; I am keen to see what you come up with and look forward to it.

This has gotten me out of my funk. I have been working on something really nice for Louis.
[/quote]

I'll be stalking your posts now LOL







I think this has been a big success and i'm so glad it has got you out of your funk ZDP


----------



## Gib

Perry's shooter will be out in the post come Monday, Hope you like it Perry!! I know you like those wide frames, This one may throw you off a bit..


----------



## snakeshack

Noooooo! Don't do that!







Ya, I was the kid up Christmas morning, 2am, shacking those boxes under the tree.









My wife is Irish and it will be nice to have a piece of wild wood from your land.

Looking forward to your post!

Thanks!


----------



## John-Boy

snakeshack said:


> Noooooo! Don't do that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I was the kid up Christmas morning, 2am, shacking those boxes under the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is Irish and it will be nice to have a piece of wild wood from your land.
> 
> Looking forward to your post!
> 
> Thanks!


Not a problem, will get er posted a little later!!! I hope you like it


----------



## ZDP-189

Scallops in ZA12, reground to make the pinch grip a little more comfortable, then given a gunmetal blue ceramic Gun Kote tactile finish.


----------



## lucifer93

All true artists, whether they know it or not, create from a place of no-mind, from inner stillness.



ZDP-189 said:


> Scallops in ZA12, reground to make the pinch grip a little more comfortable, then given a gunmetal blue ceramic Gun Kote tactile finish.


----------



## Frodo

That scallops looks amazing!


----------



## NoSugarRob

I


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Gib said:


> Perry's shooter will be out in the post come Monday, Hope you like it Perry!! I know you like those wide frames, This one may throw you off a bit..


Hehe.... so it small or enormous.... I can't tell by the post??? No, no don't tell me.... I like a surprise!!!
I've been know to shoot anything with a fork and some without....... but to be perfectly honest some lost a fork after I shot them.








Maybe I've gotten good enough to shoot a small catty now Gib. Big or small I'm looking forward to it!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## lucifer93

Open it now and then post us a photo


----------



## John-Boy

NoSugarRob said:


> I received my Secret Santa from Hrawk today. what do you recon ? open it now or wait till Christmas ?


Calm down, calm down ! Dont all swamp me with replys. pah ! i'm gonna sulk an open it now.
[/quote]

Put some pics up!!!


----------



## cairo

my name is cairo m n user name errrrrr cairo


----------



## lucifer93

I am looking forward to seeing what people have made other members over the next few weeks







That reminds me i better get the Christmas tree up this weekend


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## cairo

cairo said:


> my name is cairo m n user name errrrrr cairo


er crap i dont have any slingshots to give


----------



## Frodo

Ok, boys! I just recieved TWO slingshots from devo! They are very cool! They have magnetized pouches and so on


----------



## John-Boy

C'mon guys get pics up!!!


----------



## Frodo

I will do so. Tomorow!


----------



## ZDP-189

I have today received my slingshot from brooklyn00003.










The slingshot fits my hand well, the neck of the frame sits well in the crook of my hand. The fork width is generous and there is good shooting support. I see he has also varnished the MDF to make it less absorbent and longer lasting. I would prefer a little more rounding over, but the bevel does nicely. It's of a goodly thickness too.

I think the bands are great. They are an easy pull and sufficiently fast. The pouch is well made and tied. I would recommend more excess left in the tie at fork; this one was starting to pull out, even in the post office. Nevertheless it's easy to retie as the fork ties were tied on the bight.

Well done and thank you very much. I am well pleased!


----------



## The Gopher

Thats a nice simple design. The more experience i gain in slingshot and slingshot design, the lower my forks get.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Today was a red-letter day. First UPS delivered the heat shrink I've been waiting for so I could finish the slingshot I'm making for Flippinout. Then the mailman brought the 3/8 steel balls and 1745 rubber I ordered frok Truly Texas. Last, but certainly not least, there was a package from Hamburg. It was mailed on Nov 26 and arrived on Nov 30. Not bad service at all. I noted with interest that the original return address on the padded envelop was Bill Herriman's, so I plan to use the same envelop to send Flippinout's slingshot to him. The envelop itself could become a collector's item. LOL!

Anyway, I opened all the packages, took some of the 3/8 steel balls and gave Frodo's very nice natural a go.It's a great shooter and fits my hand nicely. This one could easily become a "go to" shooter. I don't know what kind of wood it is, but it is quite dense, with good heft. The smooth green bark has been left on with some notches cut which contribute nicely to the fit and make it easy to grip.The brown latex is a type I've not seen before, but it color-coordinates nicely with the fork and is quite fast. All in all a great natural and one I will treasure in years to come. Thanks, Frodo.


----------



## Frodo

Haha i thought i removed Bill's sticker









I'm happy that you like that little natural. It's beech.
These are Geko's bands, the only short bandsets i own!

Friedrich


----------



## Flatband

Hey , I never put my name on this list (never saw the post before) but I did get someones name sent to me by Lucifer. I promptly sent a Christmas frame to that person. Hope I did it right?







Flatband


----------



## lucifer93

Your did right Gary, yours has been posted out to you







I can't wait to see what everyone gets.



Flatband said:


> Hey , I never put my name on this list (never saw the post before) but I did get someones name sent to me by Lucifer. I promptly sent a Christmas frame to that person. Hope I did it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatband


----------



## Hrawk

Some days just get better and better.

After a wonderful morning as described here http://slingshotforu...ruitment-drive/

I arrived home to find a package in the mail from 'The land of the free and the home of the brave'









OMG thank you so much Perry for my secret santa present. This truly is a masterpiece in slingshot design!

I do however have to pull you up on your blatant false advertising regarding your 'Rough-N-Ready' line of slingshots.

Firstly: "*Rough*". Nope. Sorry this just doesn't cut it with me. There is nothing rough at all about this beautiful catty. The finish and workmanship is purely superb! If you call this rough, I can't wait till I own one of your exotics. I am now saving for a PS-2 in Classic Bamboo.

Secondly: "*Ready*". Sure it had bands attached and was ready to shoot out of the box. However I just spent 20+ minutes holding and admiring this lovely piece unable to shoot it while I drool over its beauty!

Thank you so much man. I feel very special owning this and it will be taking the crown as my most favourite sling in my collection.

Again, thank you and I wish you and your family a very merry Xmas and happy new year!

*Looky what I own peeps! For anyone who wants to own an absolute first class sling shot at a bargain basement price, you cannot, I repeat, you cannot go past one of these wonders!*


----------



## Brooklyn00003

I am happy you like the slingshot Dan .

Sorry about the tie I usually dont tie it strong as I allways adjust it after .Before I sent you the slingshot I tried it with my bandset andI I guess I did not pay enough attention when tied it.

Take care and thanks for the kind words


----------



## NaturalFork

I have recieved mine from bunnybuster. It is simply awesome. I just finished mine and am mailing it out tomorrow.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Flippinout's went out today.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Wow Hrawk you've got me all vaclempt!!! Thank you for such a glowing review!!!







I'm so glad you liked the catty!!! Merry Christmas to you as well!!!

Perry (A+) Adkisson


----------



## snakeshack

I got Jim's out yesterday. It's not what I originally was going to make, but after the robbery, I had to make do.







I hope he still enjoys it.

Jim,
Look in the mail tomorrow (Friday). I will send you a few notes on how to hold it in the am.


----------



## bunnybuster

WOW!
I got mine today from Flippinout.
What a beauty she is








This slingshot fits my hand very well. The craftsmanship is superb.
So smoothe...and comfortable to hold when pulling back on it. 
It is dark now..but I can hardly wait to shoot it. Maybe tomorrow at break time at work.
Thank you so much my friend








I sure would like to know the wood used on this beautiful laminate.
We immediately took pictures to show it off to forum members.
I like it alot








Here are a couple pics:
Tom


----------



## Flatband

Perry "Verclempt?" I would take a bet that there would only be about a dozen people who would know what that meant on here and I would also bet that those people were big fans of Mike Meyers! Loved that line-I was dying. Now where's the gefilte fish and chopped liver and onions? oye vey! Flatband


----------



## Hrawk

Flatband said:


> Perry "Verclempt?" I would take a bet that there would only be about a dozen people who would know what that meant on here and I would also bet that those people were big fans of Mike Meyers! Loved that line-I was dying. Now where's the gefilte fish and chopped liver and onions? oye vey! Flatband


Yup, I had to Google it


----------



## flippinout

Bunnybuster,
The woods are black walnut and cherry. I reclaimed these woods from a barn in western NC that was constructed around 1900. The design is my evolving target model, so please let me know how you like it and how i can improve. The finish is 7 coats of Tru Oil gunstock finish and several coats of carnuaba wax. Enjoy.


----------



## bunnybuster

flippinout said:


> Bunnybuster,
> The woods are black walnut and cherry. I reclaimed these woods from a barn in western NC that was constructed around 1900. The design is my evolving target model, so please let me know how you like it and how i can improve. The finish is 7 coats of Tru Oil gunstock finish and several coats of carnuaba wax. Enjoy.


 I like the wide forks. The wood is beautiful, along with the finish.
I havn`t had a chance to shoot it as yet, but I will. You did a very nice job in your design and workmanship.
Dont see where you could improve it any.
Thank you.
Tom


----------



## Rayshot

Hrawk said:


> Perry "Verclempt?" I would take a bet that there would only be about a dozen people who would know what that meant on here and I would also bet that those people were big fans of Mike Meyers! Loved that line-I was dying. Now where's the gefilte fish and chopped liver and onions? oye vey! Flatband


Yup, I had to Google it








[/quote]

Yup, I had to google it; verclempt (verklempt); Overcome with emotion


----------



## Rayshot

bunnybuster said:


> WOW!
> I got mine today from Flippinout.
> What a beauty she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This slingshot fits my hand very well. The craftsmanship is superb.
> So smoothe...and comfortable to hold when pulling back on it.
> It is dark now..but I can hardly wait to shoot it. Maybe tomorrow at break time at work.
> Thank you so much my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure would like to know the wood used on this beautiful laminate.
> We immediately took pictures to show it off to forum members.
> I like it alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pics:
> Tom


That is a fine and comfy looking catty! Niiiice flipper, Fippinout!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Flatband said:


> Perry "Verclempt?" I would take a bet that there would only be about a dozen people who would know what that meant on here and I would also bet that those people were big fans of Mike Meyers! Loved that line-I was dying. Now where's the gefilte fish and chopped liver and onions? oye vey! Flatband


Yeah!!! You got it!!!


----------



## snakeshack

What, did everyone get their slingshots already and didn't post the pics?







It seems like this topic went dead. I sure would like to see what everyone received.


----------



## NaturalFork

I have been uber busy and have not send mine out. It is in the box and ready to go. Sorry!!! I will send it asap.


----------



## Gib

Sorry it took me so long been busy but this is what I got from The Gopher:
















I love this natural! It is much beefier then that of what I am used to but to my suprise it feels great. The angled bottom with indents make the natural very personalized which I like. The finish is flawless and the bandset is rather nice, Quite a hefty pull for me (im used to light pulls for target shooting, Never really go for crazy power) overall a wonderful addition to my collection thank you very much Gopher!


----------



## snakeshack

Now there we go, that's one nice looking natural! I really think half the fun in it is seeing what all the different members made for each other. Cool stuff for sure!


----------



## lucifer93

Well because of all the crazy british weather the post is even slower







Gib thats a really nice natural from The Gopher, i love it


----------



## The Gopher

glad you like it Gib!


----------



## snakeshack

lucifer93 said:


> Well because of all the crazy british weather the post is even slower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gib thats a really nice natural from The Gopher, i love it


Ya, mine has not come in yet, but that's what we expected from overseas post to do. That's why we had the early ship date.

I was surprised when I sent mine a few thousand miles in the US and it made it there in 2 days. Not bad for a government agency! Now we just got to get them making money and they would be perfect.


----------



## The Gopher

I was suprised that Gib's from me made it there in two days! Not an extreme distance but just because i had to fill out a customs form i felt i was giving them written permission to take their time


----------



## Gib

The Gopher said:


> I was suprised that Gib's from me made it there in two days! Not an extreme distance but just because i had to fill out a customs form i felt i was giving them written permission to take their time


Yes i am also suprised that is very very quick for usa to canada usually its 5-10 business days, Possibly more if customs decides to want to play with it a bit first har har


----------



## Performance Catapults

If anyone read my latest post in my EVO thread, you'll see that I have been crazy busy. Here is what I received from snakeshack. I really like this popular laminate with the paracord wrap. This is what I call originality at it's best. I have shot it, and it is an accurate flip. I have taken it to work with me every day this week. Thanks a bunch snake, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Devoman

snakeshack said:


> What, did everyone get their slingshots already and didn't post the pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like this topic went dead. I sure would like to see what everyone received.


I have been watching every day, checking it twice, gona find out who's..........or nice!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

I've been checking the mail daily..... but nothing yet.


----------



## Gib

Hey Perry, I got it in the post about a week and a half ago so you should be getting it relatively soon (usually 2 weeks)


----------



## John-Boy

Performance Catapults said:


> If anyone read my latest post in my EVO thread, you'll see that I have been crazy busy. Here is what I received from snakeshack. I really like this popular laminate with the paracord wrap. This is what I call originality at it's best. I have shot it, and it is an accurate flip. I have taken it to work with me every day this week. Thanks a bunch snake, and Merry Christmas!


WOW







That is awesome snakeshack. beautiful craftsmanship!!!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

> Sorry it took me so long been busy but this is what I got from The Gopher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this natural! It is much beefier then that of what I am used to but to my suprise it feels great. The angled bottom with indents make the natural very personalized which I like. The finish is flawless and the bandset is rather nice, Quite a hefty pull for me (im used to light pulls for target shooting, Never really go for crazy power) overall a wonderful addition to my collection thank you very much Gopher!


Gib, you are so very lucky! Gopher's natural is probably my favorite of all time. It has so much character and the shape is perfect. Man what a beauty...... it is better to give than receive, but I'll tell you what, I wouldn't have given that piece of art up if I was Gopher!







Also, what kind of bands are on it??....I'm guessing gum rubber by the looks of it.

I like your slingshot as well Jim, snakeshack did a great job on it, that little para-cord strap will do nicely for control and comfort.

This is a great thread, and I can't wait until everyone receives theirs and posts more pictures. There have been a lot of great slingshots exchanged so far, and yet we are a long ways from Christmas!

Cheer - John


----------



## snakeshack

Performance Catapults said:


> If anyone read my latest post in my EVO thread, you'll see that I have been crazy busy. Here is what I received from snakeshack. I really like this popular laminate with the paracord wrap. This is what I call originality at it's best. I have shot it, and it is an accurate flip. I have taken it to work with me every day this week. Thanks a bunch snake, and Merry Christmas!


Thanks. I'm glad you like it. You make it look real good the the setting! I wanted the blue stripe to be thicker and also have another black stripe, but I grabbed the wrong hardener and...















Ya, I know what you are saying about being busy; I'm sending this message from the Denver international airport.







I get to go home for a few days and then it's off to NJ, NY, and then to Germany. I won't be home until the 22nd.

I should have packed a slingshot, I went out walking near Ft. Collins, CO, and saw a ton of bunnies, 10 yards of less. Oh well.

Mary Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi got my xmass present fron Louise today its a fine hand made laminate with a singel gold Thera-band with a nice soft leather pouch
the bands have been cut to my draw length of 2.5 ft its a grate littel pocket shooter thank you so much louise
just on a sad note it looks like the slingshot we made for Tom is sume were in US custems if it does not tern up soon we will post out a replacment tom


----------



## snakeshack

Hogancastings said:


> Hi got my xmass present fron Louise today its a fine hand made laminate with a singel gold Thera-band with a nice soft leather pouch
> the bands have been cut to my draw length of 2.5 ft its a grate littel pocket shooter thank you so much louise
> just on a sad note it looks like the slingshot we made for Tom is sume were in US custems if it does not tern up soon we will post out a replacment tom


I like the shape Louise!

How long does it usualy take to send a small package across the pond? It seems like there has been a delay for most comming from Europe to the US.


----------



## The Gopher

Bane, thanks so much for the compliments. i don't have a problem giving that one up because i have very many forks that are nearly identical







I am working on one right now that i hope will be even better with a bit of ergo touch to the same shape natural.

Yes the bands are gum rubber.


----------



## Flatband

I posted mine out awhile ago. Haven't heard from the receiver yet and I also haven't got anything yet. Hey, I love surprises! Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults

shipped mine out at the beginning of the week


----------



## John-Boy

Flatband said:


> I posted mine out awhile ago. Haven't heard from the receiver yet and I also haven't got anything yet. Hey, I love surprises! Flatband


Who did you get Gary?


----------



## Gib

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Also, what kind of bands are on it??....I'm guessing gum rubber by the looks of it.


You are correct, It is gum rubber, Quite thick... Its got some heft to it when drawing.


----------



## Flatband

Hi John Boy,
I don't want to say because I thought it was a surprise! I think that's the way it works? Flatband


----------



## John-Boy

Flatband said:


> Hi John Boy,
> I don't want to say because I thought it was a surprise! I think that's the way it works? Flatband


The suprise is what you send, the name directly above yours is the person you send it to i believe, if im right then you are probably the most secret santa!!!!!


----------



## lucifer93

Thank you Santa, now i have two to play with







I love it Dan and anyone else that wants to own one of these beauties PM Pete at Hogan Castings before they are all gone.


----------



## Frodo

lucifer93 said:


> Thank you Santa, now i have two to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it Dan and anyone else that wants to own one of these beauties PM Pete at Hogan Castings before they are all gone.


Lucky fek! 2 are 1 too much, buddy!


----------



## Devoman

I am starting to wonder if Santa will be coming to my house this year? Still have some time to find out.
I love seeing all the early gifts everyone has gotten! What fun!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Hooray!!!! No coal in the stocking for me this year!!!!







This little jewel showed up in the post and I wanted to share it with you.
The design is one of "dayhiker" came up with. It looks and feels great and shoots quite nice as well. The bands were put together quite nicely, and was fun to shoot "flip style" as I mostly do. The finish is also nice and smooth. Great job!!!

Thanks Gib!!!! Merry Christmas to you and yours!!!!
Perry (A+) Adkisson


----------



## The Gopher

I like that design, simple and elegant.


----------



## Devoman

Hummm... one week to go...coal for me? Honest I've been good!
At least my dog likes the daily trips to the mail box....the mail lady leaves him a bone every day lol


----------



## Gib

Glad you like it Perry, They are mighty fun to shoot!


----------



## The Gopher

Got my slingshot from Martin yesterday. It is fantastic! the fit and finish are superb! wasn't able to get pictures last night, i'll get some posted as soon as possible.

Thank you Martin!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## John-Boy

Im still waiting!! Has anyone heard from the rabbit poacher?


----------



## The Gopher

Here are pictures of my slingshot from Martin, I love it!

Martin, what is the rubber?


----------



## Martin

I'm glad you like it. The band-set is made from Linatex I got several sets of these these from flatband earlier this year.
I like these and his natural latex band-sets. I'm making some more modified versions of these in micarta.
I will be using my own band-sets made from Theraband gold, silver or black.
Martin.


----------



## PJB21

wow martain, thats a really nice catty, i love the asymmetrical laminated wood and the overall shape, it looks great. what are the different layers?


----------



## PJB21

wow martain, thats a really nice catty, i love the asymmetrical laminated wood and the overall shape, it looks great. what are the different layers?


----------



## lucifer93

Another great slingshot Martin, this is a nice style frame. The one i have from you in this style shoots like a rifle and is bang on target everytime.


----------



## Martin

PJB21 said:


> Another great slingshot Martin, this is a nice style frame. The one i have from you in this style shoots like a rifle and is bang on target everytime.


This is my favorite style of slingshot, Ive tried lots of other designs but find I shoot this far more accurately than any other.

Martin


----------



## Devoman

Martin, very cool! I like that one a lot!
Gopher, you are a lucky man!


----------



## snakeshack

Devoman said:


> Hummm... one week to go...coal for me? Honest I've been good!
> At least my dog likes the daily trips to the mail box....the mail lady leaves him a bone every day lol


Me also.
















All I can think is that customs, for some odd reason, has it. The thing is if they do, they send a letter stating that fact. I feel bad because I was really looking forward to getting that great natural, and them keeping it or it getting lost is the real crime! John Boy has been great in staying in contact with me and has offered to send me another in the new year. I just feel bad because of the hard work he put into the first one.


----------



## John-Boy

snakeshack said:


> Hummm... one week to go...coal for me? Honest I've been good!
> At least my dog likes the daily trips to the mail box....the mail lady leaves him a bone every day lol


Me also.
















All I can think is that customs, for some odd reason, has it. The thing is if they do, they send a letter stating that fact. I feel bad because I was really looking forward to getting that great natural, and them keeping it or it getting lost is the real crime! John Boy has been great in staying in contact with me and has offered to send me another in the new year. I just feel bad because of the hard work he put into the first one.
[/quote]

Don't feel bad it ain't your fault, i have alot of spare time due to my work hours







!! So i am more than happy to make another as it gives me something to do these cold cold nights we are having!!

Im a bit pift off that you won't be getting it for christmas tho, But awell..

Merry Christmas
John


----------



## Devoman

snakeshack said:


> Hummm... one week to go...coal for me? Honest I've been good!
> At least my dog likes the daily trips to the mail box....the mail lady leaves him a bone every day lol


Me also.
















All I can think is that customs, for some odd reason, has it. The thing is if they do, they send a letter stating that fact. I feel bad because I was really looking forward to getting that great natural, and them keeping it or it getting lost is the real crime! John Boy has been great in staying in contact with me and has offered to send me another in the new year. I just feel bad because of the hard work he put into the first one.
[/quote]

One day left, I am sure it will come. I have been good,... ok I did kick the dog once (just kidding)
If nothing else, it has been fun seeing what everyone else has made. There are some real talented people here!
Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!


----------



## Flatband

Hey, I'm with you guys. I haven't heard from the person I sent my gift to and haven't received anything yet myself







coal for me too I guess? Flatband


----------



## Devoman

Flatband said:


> Hey, I'm with you guys. I haven't heard from the person I sent my gift to and haven't received anything yet myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coal for me too I guess? Flatband


Well I guess the time is up, one last trip to the mail box today, no surprise, not even a bone for my dog! Looks like we are misfits! Oh well there is always next year!









*Charlie-In-The-Box*: I am the official sentry of the Isle of Misfit Toys. 
*Hermey*: A jack-in-the-box for a sentry? 
*Charlie-In-The-Box*: Yes. My name is... 
*Rudolph*: Don't tell me: Jack. 
*Charlie-In-The-Box*: No, Charlie. That's why I'm a misfit toy. My name is all wrong. No child wants to play with a Charlie-In-The-Box so I had to come here.

*King Moonracer*: Come closer. What do you wish? 
*Rudolph*: Well, sir, we're misfits too, and we'd like to live here. 
*King Moonracer*: I'm afraid that would not be possible. You see, this island is for toys alone. 
*Yukon Cornelius*: How do you like that? Even among misfits you're misfits.

I love this movie...lol

Merry Christmas to all! and to all a good night!


----------



## NoSugarRob

I


----------



## Frodo

Hmm..is the slingshot huge or the tree small?


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## Hrawk

Excellent









Have you tried shooting the 4-layer setup?

I know the leather isn't so great but somewhere in the back of my head I'm thinking using 2 different thickness's of band would have a similar effect to tapering.


----------



## NoSugarRob

]


----------



## Rayshot

NoSugarRob said:


> I did indeed try the 4 layer suicide band set. Bleedin thing slapped me harder than if I'd tried groping a NUN !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now im not sure if it was the bands or the frame that caused it cos you sir must be a GIANT ! I say that cos the catty is way to big for my hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it might be a combo of my using 9.5mm steel and not being able to hold the catty properly. I do intend (if i can pluck up the courage) to try the suicide bands on my other frames. will let you know mate.
> 
> I may be wrong here but i think hand slaps come from excess power left in the bands after the ball has left the pouch ?? if that's the case mate the 4 layer bands are way more powerful than any iv used b4 because the hand slap really bleedin hurt mate ..... and the pull was light - ish so the slap was a bit of a shock !!!!!
> 
> It sort of went like this....... but I was shooting ya catty.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-EVqT3XEzss


I feel your pain in spirit, Rob. I assure you I didn't laugh at you, like I do at the guys in this video every time I watch it. I know handling and shooting a gun is dead serious. But if someone thinks they are a big shot and need to shoot something like that gun, then I am going to laugh at them.


----------



## Devoman

Crazy stuff!


----------



## NoSugarRob

y


----------



## snakeshack

Well, John-Boys slingshot came in and I love it. It's a nice natural with dual Theraband gold bands that really zing .44 cal led hard! I took out a Pidgin that uses my car as a toilet at 50 yards, dead as a door nail. I have to admit I was just lobing a shot at it to get it out of the tree in my front yard from my front porch, but the lead found it's mark. My boa loved it. My wife and kids...not so much.









I will post pictures of this nice little natural later.

Thanks again John-Boy!


----------



## John-Boy

snakeshack said:


> Well, John-Boys slingshot came in and I love it. It's a nice natural with dual Theraband gold bands that really zing .44 cal led hard! I took out a Pidgin that uses my car as a toilet at 50 yards, dead as a door nail. I have to admit I was just lobing a shot at it to get it out of the tree in my front yard from my front porch, but the lead found it's mark. My boa loved it. My wife and kids...not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post pictures of this nice little natural later.
> 
> Thanks again John-Boy!










Thats great!!! Did you get the letter with it also?

John


----------



## Martin

I got these at the weekend after being delivered to the wrong address by our new postman. They are from RecurveMaster Ive only had a couple of chances to
shoot them as the weather here has been lousy, I'm pleased with them and Ive had a lot of fun shooting them.
The little board-cut has some form of exercise band and shoots very accurately. Although I like both my favourite is the natural I have no idea what wood its 
made from its a deep yellow colour, its both light and flexible but its also very strong. It has a double set of gum rubber bands that shoot with enough power to put a 
9.5mm steel ball through a beer can at 20 metres. There was also a nice Theraband gold band-set included as well. 
Thank you RecurveMaster

Martin


----------



## Performance Catapults

Nice Martin...

Maybe the same postman has ukslingshot's frame I mailed out about a month ago. Still no word of him recieving it.


----------



## John-Boy

Sorry to drag an old thread up







, but is there others that didn't receive anything







??


----------



## Martin

Martin said:


> I got these at the weekend after being delivered to the wrong address by our new postman. They are from RecurveMaster Ive only had a couple of chances to
> shoot them as the weather here has been lousy, I'm pleased with them and Ive had a lot of fun shooting them.
> The little board-cut has some form of exercise band and shoots very accurately. Although I like both my favourite is the natural I have no idea what wood its
> made from its a deep yellow colour, its both light and flexible but its also very strong. It has a double set of gum rubber bands that shoot with enough power to put a
> 9.5mm steel ball through a beer can at 20 metres. There was also a nice Theraband gold band-set included as well.
> Thank you RecurveMaster
> 
> Martin


I'm not impressed at all with the British postal service, Ive had two parcels go missing since Christmas and one 
a few weeks before.
Martin


----------



## Devoman

John-Boy said:


> Sorry to drag an old thread up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but is there others that didn't receive anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??


Yep. Secret Santa didn't come to my house this year either! Got to admit it was kind of a bummer, I was really excited about this idea and made my gift just like we all agreed....then nothing in return. They say the joy is in the giving but I got to admit, we all like to receive as well. I am not blaming anyone, and I don't want anyone on the SSF who didn't follow through to feel bad, I am sure they had their reasons as to why they didn't do as they agreed and I am fine with that.


----------



## slingshooterman

I would love to participate!


----------



## melvin

I'll give it another try,
Melvin


----------



## Hrawk

slingshooterman said:


> I'll give it another try,
> Melvin


Hi guys,

Just a heads up, this thread is for last years Santa.

This years can be found HERE

As the list has already been finalised, perhaps the two of you might like to pair up and swap presents.


----------

